# family moving to Singapore



## vagtsio

Hi all,

my wife is in the process of getting an offer to work as a Project manager with a very reputable UK company. Firstly we would like to know what short of salary do PM in the construction industry are getting. we had a look online but we would appreciate if any more up to date info was given. the info we have is that she is going to get something between $100-150.000 per year. is this enough for a family of 3 to live with for at least the first two to three months till I get a job there? what is the tax payable for expats? and if the companies are paying any benefits like accommodation flights health insurance etc...as our son is 18 months old how much will be the nursery fees...I am only asking as she is going to negotiate these things in the next week so any advice will be much appreciated.

thank you all in advance

vagtsio


----------



## simonsays

A short answer .. 

That amount is quite good for a comfortable life here .. 

Just read up on the threads on cost of living in Singapore .. 

As for taxes, look up on www.iras.gov.sg

And, for benefits, it all depends if your wife is on 'expat' package, or local terms.

Generally, on expat package, with the pay of 100-150k, that is great. If not, still it is a quite a decent pay.


----------



## artorrance

Hi folks, this is my first post! 

I was wondering the same thing as vagtsio. My wife is still in high level discussions with her employer about a move but we are seriously considering the move.

We have 2 children aged 8 and 5 and initially we will only have one salary to live on as my resposibility will be the kids. However the up side is that there appears to be a real 'expat package' on offer with all housing and schooling costs paid for by the company.

Our salary would be circa £50K with an additional living allowance added on top. What do people think about this for cost of living as I understand Singapore isn't always the cheapest?

My initial thoughts are this is ok as housing and schooling is paid for.


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Artorrance,

With that salary, topped up with the full expat package, I'm sure you and your family will be living quite comfortably here. You're right, Singapore isn't always the cheapest place to stay, especially when you compare it to other SEA countries. But bear in mind that most do ok with S$2,400/mth (£1,000 thereabouts). There are a few costs of living reports around, mostly done by expats as well. The pace of life might be a bigger concern though. At the end of the day, I think it's all bout the kind of lifestyle that you and your family would like to lead here.

I'm guessing that one of your main concerns will be the schooling here. You might want to check out this site, it looks quite useful, although I haven't really gone through it yet. I'm sure you can find most of the info you'll need on expatforum anyway. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to find out. Don't worry, you guys are going to have a great time!


----------



## artorrance

Thanks for the information. The move is still in the early days of discussion but it's good to get some details from people who are there.


----------



## emilysears

I think you'll be fine on that package so long as you don't need a car. Car prices are rediculous at circa $60,000 for a 2 year old Suzuki Vitara. If you're living within walking distance to the school of your choice then you'll be fine. Singapore is an excellent choice for a family to live.


----------

